# need an answer here



## betsyboop77 (Sep 9, 2010)

hi to all expats! im planning to lane: to Singapore and maybe find a new job. i actually came from dubai but unfortunately i was affected with the recession. but first, could anyone tell me if there are possible jobs for me which is in line with administrative, secretary/ receptionist, document controller and customer service maybe? and what are the possible test or medical examinations needed once employed in Singapore? please, please i need answers   

thanks a lot pips! 

betsyboop77


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

betsyboop77 said:


> hi to all expats! im planning to lane: to Singapore and maybe find a new job. i actually came from dubai but unfortunately i was affected with the recession. but first, could anyone tell me if there are possible jobs for me which is in line with administrative, secretary/ receptionist, document controller and customer service maybe? and what are the possible test or medical examinations needed once employed in Singapore? please, please i need answers
> 
> thanks a lot pips!
> 
> betsyboop77


well, most of your answers have been answered before .. so let me just add some ..

For medical, Philippines will insist on a medical which is worthless in Singapore, so once yuo secure your job and Work pass/EP approved, you will need to go for HIV/TB screening - and may or may not pregnency (if you are the randomly selected lucky one .. ) or may not, and ICA may request a declaration form .. 

As for jobs- yes, there are, but you need to spend time and search for agencies and such, or ask a friend here to despatch a Saturday classified so you can have an idea ...


----------



## betsyboop77 (Sep 9, 2010)

*thanks much*



ecureilx said:


> well, most of your answers have been answered before .. so let me just add some ..
> 
> For medical, Philippines will insist on a medical which is worthless in Singapore, so once yuo secure your job and Work pass/EP approved, you will need to go for HIV/TB screening - and may or may not pregnency (if you are the randomly selected lucky one .. ) or may not, and ICA may request a declaration form ..
> 
> As for jobs- yes, there are, but you need to spend time and search for agencies and such, or ask a friend here to despatch a Saturday classified so you can have an idea ...


==========================================================

hi there, thanks much really appreciate your info. but can i ask for one more favor if its ok. do you have any idea for a search engine where employers post directly that they are on hiring. thanks much in advance!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Not that I know of .. you may try to contact somebody to send you the saturday newspaper for you to have an idea .. 

Cheers


----------



## atfc (Sep 12, 2010)

betsyboop77 said:


> ==========================================================
> 
> hi there, thanks much really appreciate your info. but can i ask for one more favor if its ok. do you have any idea for a search engine where employers post directly that they are on hiring. thanks much in advance!


try googling for your search engine. some examples of them are like jobsdb jobstreet etc.

cheers


----------

